# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ομαδικές αγορές προιόντων >  Αγορά τροφής Vadigran Breeder Plus - Πλήρης Τροφή Για Καναρίνια Χρώματος 20kg

## ndlns

Ανοίγω το παρόν θέμα ψάχνοντας άλλα δύο άτομα, υπολογίζω εμένα και τον Δημήτρη jk21 ήδη, για να πάρουμε από κοινού και να μοιραστούμε την τροφή του τίτλου. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Υπενθυμιζω τους ορους εκδηλωσης ενδιαφεροντος 

*Ομαδικές αγορές προιόντων*

----------

